# Minnesota Fishing Report June 7th and 8th



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

It's amazing how fishing can change. The last few weekends that we were up north we had really good fishing. This last stunk for eyes. We caught boatloads of northerns but only a few walleyes. What is going on here! We tried all of Panchot's secert holes and everything from a rig to a crank. :roll: . Something has got to give.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A lot of fisheries have been real sensitive to the fronts this year. We keep on waiting.....but it's June???

You're right...something has got to give. It would be nice if we could handle a steady front for more than 2 days at a time.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Hustad-

when are you gonna stop fishing for bait, and hit up MN with me for some monster skee action?!?!?!? so far 6 boated, biggest 44"er hit me up..

mad diggity dogg.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:rollin: :splat: I'm still looking at coming up the 28th or 29th of June...can't wait!


----------

